# Do you know any Java library that could generate 3x3x3 subset scrambles?



## geocine (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you know any Java library that could generate edges only or corners only scramble? I would like to use this for my Android application.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know if you're okay with it, but perhaps you could port this random-state 3x3 scrambler (Javascript) into Java. It has extra methods for some subsets, but you can always make your own.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 20, 2015)

You could try looking at the source code for Prisma (also written in Java) here.


----------



## geocine (Jul 21, 2015)

United Thought said:


> You could try looking at the source code for Prisma (also written in Java) here.



Thanks I will look into it




molarmanful said:


> I don't know if you're okay with it, but perhaps you could port this random-state 3x3 scrambler (Javascript) into Java. It has extra methods for some subsets, but you can always make your own.



Thanks that is helpful. I already have min2phase in Java I just have to add these methods.


----------

